#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  درخواست از آقای امید عزیزی

## رحمان نادری

سلام آقای امید عزیزی مین برد مانیتور تی وی دار ال جی سفید فام مدل M1710A  دست دوم سالم رو دارین ممنون میشم جواب بدین

----------

